# Spark Plugs



## tarynup (Aug 21, 2004)

Where are the frigin spark plugs on my 2001 Maxima???


Please help. ..

I need a manual too if anyone can tell me where to download one

Thanks


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You should just go to the store and buy a $10-15 Haynes Manual.


----------

